# tips n guides



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

why is a 12 guide and a 12 tip not the same id


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

outer diameters are the same but inner diameters vary with ring thickness


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Inner ring diameters:
KWAG 12 = 8.45mm
CMNAT 12 top = 7.81mm

0.64mm difference. not much... as Steve said, the ring is slightly thicker on the top..

I just had some of these laying around, so i measured them real quick... well they aren't laying around anymore...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

I wonder if they will fit the ttsm hpr I ordered


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

the ones i measured are stuck on a 1569... well i have two last guides and a tip... 

whats the specs on that blank???

if i ever build myself another rod... i like the Amtak NIRLS Typhoon


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll agree with the OD's being equal. The tips may be thicker because the line is "bent" around the insert on the tip while fighting fish. Meaning the tip needs to disapate more heat than other guides. It makes sense to me, but I may be wrong


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

lil thickerer to be stronger maybe


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

no clue on the specs yet lol just know its lighter


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

luckyOC said:


> the ones i measured are stuck on a 1569...


OMG! You put 12s on a 1569???  Oh well, yer "client" always did like his stuff wrapped weird.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

the su 1569 is around 13 oz of blank.. why do i wanna put 7 pounds of basketball hoops on it......its a ninji rod dood....plus i have someone to remove the grass


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

dood? :beer:


----------

